# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > पाक कला >  पंडोली बनाने की विधि

## ravi chacha

*पंडोली बनाने के लिए सामग्री (5 व्यक्तियों  के लिए)* 
2  कप मूंग की छिलकों वाली दाल अंकुरित दाल,1 छोटा चम्मच अदरक का पेस्ट, 1  छोटा  चम्मच हरी मिर्च का पेस्ट, 1 छोटा चम्मच हरे धनिये के पत्ते, आधा  छोटा चम्मच सरसों, 1 छोटा चम्मच जीरा, एक चौथाई छोटा चम्मच हिंग, 1 चुटकी  खाने का सोडा, आधा छोटा चम्मच राई, 1 बड़ा चम्मच तेल, नमक स्वाद के अनुसार|

----------


## ravi chacha

*पंडोली बनाने की विधि*  

सबसे पहले दाल में हरी मिर्च, सोडा , अदरक और नमक डालकर ग्राइनडर में दरदरा पीस लें|अब  एक पैन में तेल को गरम करें| इस गरम तेल में सरसों, राई, हिंग और जीरा को  कड़काएं और उपर की पिसी हुई सामग्री को अच्छी तरह से मिलाकर उतार लें|अब एक कुकर में आधे भाग तक पानी डालकर गरम होने चढ़ा दें|अब  इडली स्टैंड में दाल वाली सामग्री तीन चौथाई भाग तक भरें और इसको कुकर में  रख कर भाप में पका लें| कुकर पानी में इतना भरना है की केवल इडली स्टैंड  ही डूबा रहे|अब तैयार पंडोली को सर्विंग डिश में निकाल लें और इसके उपर हरा धनिया को बुरक दें| अब स्वादिष्ट पंडोली तैयार है| इसे चटनी के साथ गरमा गर्म परोसें|

----------


## ravi chacha

2 कप मूंग की छिलकों वाली दाल अंकुरित दाल,1 छोटा चम्मच अदरक का पेस्ट, 1  छोटा  चम्मच हरी मिर्च का पेस्ट, 1 छोटा चम्मच हरे धनिये के पत्ते, आधा  छोटा चम्मच सरसों, 1 छोटा चम्मच जीरा, एक चौथाई छोटा चम्मच हिंग, 1 चुटकी  खाने का सोडा, आधा छोटा चम्मच राई, 1 बड़ा चम्मच तेल, नमक स्वाद के अनुसार|

----------


## ashwanimale

मै पंदोली के बरे मे बिलकुल नहीं जनता, अब बनाऊंगा

----------

